# Mane and tail supplement



## dodgers89 (24 April 2014)

Is there any supplement I can give my horse to help his mane and tail grow? His mane in particular is very thin. It's not really a problem but if there's anything I can give him to help it grow then I would like to


----------



## Micky (25 April 2014)

Micronised linseed is good for coats and hooves, otherwise as far as i know, there isnt a supplement specifically for manes and tails


----------



## zigzag (26 April 2014)

Old showing trick was to rub cornucrescine hoof dressing into the mane... messy but is supposed to work


----------



## Micky (26 April 2014)

Be careful rubbing anything into mane and tail now the sun is making an appearance


----------



## dodgers89 (27 April 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I think if I can put something in his feed I'd rather do that


----------



## martlin (27 April 2014)

Any hoof supplement will also have beneficial effects on coat, skin, mane and tail.


----------



## mandwhy (2 May 2014)

Yep, any hoof supplement like something containing biotin (I tend to use pre made feeds due to only small amounts needed). We don't have problems with lack of mane round here :-D I actually feed healthy tummy but that has biotin in too.


----------



## maccachic (2 May 2014)

A balanced diet is the key as hooves and hair are the lowest of the horse priorities so if there is a deficiency they will be the first places to show it.  Excess will also affect this so always best to start with an as fed analysis.


----------



## NellRosk (2 May 2014)

Micky said:



			Micronised linseed is good for coats and hooves, otherwise as far as i know, there isnt a supplement specifically for manes and tails
		
Click to expand...

This, can't recommend it enough


----------



## HeresHoping (2 May 2014)

As above...micronised linseed all the way.  Mine came without a forelock.  Four months on the linseed and he not only has a forelock, he also has a very punked mane where there's new hair coming through the straggly mane impersonation he was sporting before.  If we ever get riding again, he'll be able to have his forelock plaited!


----------



## dodgers89 (2 May 2014)

HeresHoping said:



			As above...micronised linseed all the way.  Mine came without a forelock.  Four months on the linseed and he not only has a forelock, he also has a very punked mane where there's new hair coming through the straggly mane impersonation he was sporting before.  If we ever get riding again, he'll be able to have his forelock plaited!
		
Click to expand...

Would you recommend the micronised linseed over linseed oil? My local feed shop only seems to sell the oil.


----------



## Hen (2 May 2014)

maccachic said:



			A balanced diet is the key as hooves and hair are the lowest of the horse priorities so if there is a deficiency they will be the first places to show it.  Excess will also affect this so always best to start with an as fed analysis.
		
Click to expand...

This - I found that despite feeding micronised linseed, adequate protein. B vits etc, a minor sulphur deficiency was my missing link.


----------



## Moomin1 (3 May 2014)

I've just started my mare on a biotin supplement so will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## thatsmygirl (3 May 2014)

Micro linseed is great but if u use a biotin supplement make sure its a decent one providing decent levels! I only say this cause equimins do great ones either providing 15mg a day or a higher one at 25mg. The new one out by nettex seems a complete waste of money,( everyday biotin) provides such low amounts its a waste of money, cheap but in my mind useless


----------

